# NutriBullet



## Maryanne29 (Jan 17, 2015)

Having heard a lot about these, done my research and listened a friend who is totally into health / nutrition I am going to get a NutriBullet. He's getting one too. I've ordered a very low carb recipe book from Amazon to use with it.

Has anyone used one of these and what did they think of it?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2015)

Well as long as you don't consume any more of anything than your body needs I spose it would be OK.

But if it encourages you to overeat in essence, then it wouldn't be.


----------



## banjo (Jan 18, 2015)

It also takes all - or a lot of the fibre out of the foods you put through it.


----------



## megga (Jan 19, 2015)

Seen these and did think about getting one, but I know it will end up in the back of the cupboard like a lot of gadgets.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 19, 2015)

banjo said:


> It also takes all - or a lot of the fibre out of the foods you put through it.


As far as i am aware the nutribullet just grinds everything and cannot remove the fibre content.  Be carefull it doesnt increase your intake of fructose.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jan 21, 2015)

The recipe book I bought has some great stuff in it - I've only tried a few so far. And it gives the carbs, cals etc for each recipe so if you follow them carefully there is no guesswork needed. So far the highest carb content of my Nutriblast breakfast has been 11g. And no, it doesn't take the fibre or anything else out of the food - you eat all the nutrients as well as fibre etc.

I like it anyway!


----------



## dvd (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi .. i have one ..use it for my veg drinks which end up a meal in a glass.. breakfast for me is ..kale, spinach, celery, half avacado( which makes it so creamy thick ), nuts and berries .. i really love this machine...


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2015)

megga said:


> Seen these and did think about getting one, but I know it will end up in the back of the cupboard like a lot of gadgets.



Food blender with a new name


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 22, 2015)

My thoughts exactly, Hobie! I can't see any difference between this and a regular blender - except that the marketing team has arbitrarily renamed it an 'extractor' rather than a blender even though it does the exact same thing.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 24, 2015)

I think the main difference is that the blades are blunt and not sharp like a blender, oh and it costs a lot more, except for the hinari one which is only about £30, but I haven't used it.


----------

